# single egg/streamer tandem



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

never tried this out b4 but gonna give it a shot for steelies.. tied single eggs then to the bend of them tied 8 inches or so of tippet and added a minnow pattern or a bugger. will see if it works. maybe like a minnow chasin a egg with trigger a fish to strike? noticed minnows trying to egg the single eggs I toss so its pretty natural for a smaller fish to chase after a egg and become lunch for a bigger fish. keep ya posted!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Buddy thats all i fish in ohio on my Bobber rod..lol..Except its an olive wollybugger pink egg up front in January "color"!


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

I fish the same type rig now on occasion...The only difference is the way I tye up my rig; I use a dropper for my egg pattern.

Dan


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey huronriverdan so u tie your egg off of the back of the bugger instead? btw I used all these patterns today and got a steelie on the black bugger and clown egg combo. the fish hit the bugger not the egg. thanks for the tip. I will try the olive pink combo next time steelheader!


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

I tye my leader with a dropper; the egg is tied on the dropper. Then my nymph or bugger is tied on the main tippet. Egg is the top fly. 

Dan


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh ok you leave a tag and tie your top fly to that? thats what kruggy does I believe


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Now you got it... My $0.02 worth I think I get a little more movement on the egg doing it that way... When I fish a nymph and bugger I do the same thing.

Dan


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok cool thanks for the tip.


----------

